
Mint.com complaints? - lubkenbj
I&#x27;d like to hear what people like and don&#x27;t like about Mint.com.  I&#x27;m am building a service which may act somewhat similarly and am curious what y&#x27;all think.
======
wizzerking
I was not expecting a site about finances I was expecting something about
Linux Mint, or maybe herbal mint Password Rules are Draconian and out of Date
[https://www.ftc.gov/news-
events/blogs/techftc/2016/03/time-r...](https://www.ftc.gov/news-
events/blogs/techftc/2016/03/time-rethink-mandatory-password-changes)

[http://fortune.com/2017/05/11/password-
rules/](http://fortune.com/2017/05/11/password-rules/)

Your rules would force me to write the password down somewhere because of the
requirements of using symbols The pass phrase i chose would take 10 million
years according to
[https://howsecureismypassword.net/](https://howsecureismypassword.net/) So I
just punted, and went about my business. I NEVER GIVE OUT MY PHONE NUMBER TO
ANY SITE, not gmail, not facebook, not any site anywhere

This is my opinion, as a 62 year old Software Engineer that has learned to
keep safe since the internet was started. Only my ex Wife ever stole my
identity.

